# Haier 18 Skinny Wineador build w/ Liga Privada Temp Controller



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

I have been kicking around the idea of making a wineador with drawers from Forrest, when two weeks ago I got a call from my step dad asking if I wanted his wine fridge, Haier model HVW18, that was not working correctly. After replacing a $5 fan from a computer store it was working perfectly. I messured the inside and found that the cedar trays from cheaphumidors.com would fit perfectly and oredered six shelves.

I seasoned the trays and was able to maintian 65% humidity with KL. The only issue was the wine cooler could not get above 60*F. Wanting to keep the themp around 65*F and not have the cooler running all the time I knew I needed to do something. A timer wouldnt work with the wild temp swings our house would see in the summer, so I choose to build a controller that would turn the cooler on when the temp was above 65*F.

I used a microcompeter temperature controller model STC-1000 (reads in *C), Liga Privada No. 9 Corona Doble box, black electrical outlet and some wires I had laying around. Pretty simple really. After getting the box and controller hooked up I used the cedar from the Liga box to cover the controller so that is could be used as storage.

I am not going to go into detail on how to build as I found all the info puff and youtube. Please feel free to ask any questions and I will be more than happy to help.

How to build a Temp Controller with a STC-1000 - YouTube

























































Need to go to the store tomorrow and get some caulk to seal the shelf in the Liga box and the hole I drilled in the cooler to put the temp sensor in.








Wine Cooler with fix - $5.00
Cedar Trays - $65.00
Temp Controller (ebay) - $18.00
Liga Box - Free with purchase of cigars
Electrical outlet - $5.00
Wires and electrical connections - Free from garage
Kitty Litter (more than I could use) - $10

Total Wineador & Temp Controller = $103.00

The only real problem I see is this wineador becoming full just like my 150 humi and having to build a second, third.... Slippery slope I just fell off.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice, I've seen one of these taller units listed cheaply in my area. Was wondering if it's giving issues holding consistent RH throughout due to the height?


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Nice, I've seen one of these taller units listed cheaply in my area. Was wondering if it's giving issues holding consistent RH throughout due to the height?


So far yes, but I have not fully loaded it up with sticks. I am not to worried about it as there are two cooling fans in the unit.


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

Temp is holding strong at 65°F with less than 1° difference between the top and bottom of the wineador. Just purchased some media bags (1 4"x12" & 2 4"x8") for the KL and playing with the placement to maintain 65% humidity throughout.


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

Finishing up the storage area


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

This is all really great man. I love how you made the control/storage box, form and function all in one!


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Really cool, I love the build for the temperature controller. Thanks for sharing


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

That's neat, I like it.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

That controller box is bad ass. Great work


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks guys!

After using KL for a couple of weeks I have not been able to get the humidity to stabilize on the top and bottom. There is a 4% or greater difference and it is driving me crazy. Last night I ordered a pound of HF beads (65%) and several small tubes to distribute the beads evenly throughout.


----------



## djturnz (Dec 28, 2014)

I just picked one of these up to replace my little 8 bottle unit. What trays did you get. I haven't found any that cheap.


----------

